# Objekt Namen dynamisch vergeben.



## Guest (23. Mrz 2005)

Hallo zusammen..

Habe eine dringende Frage und hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.. Also es geht darum:

Ich muss 100 Objekte erstellen.. diese werden in einer FOR Schleife erzeugt.. (i<=100)..
Nun will ich jedoch, dass die Namen der Objekte "dynamisch " sind.. Zum beispiel
"obj" + i (klar man müssen noch casten etc, einfach so kurz hingeschrieben)

Ist dies also möglich?

Bitte nicht Antworten, wie man es anderst lösen könnte.. (Habe es anderst gelöst, jedoch geht es um eine Wette, und ich war der Meinung es ist möglich..)

Hier noch den COde, falls ihr ihn braucht.. (Im folgenden Code ist das "problem" schon gelöst, jedoch nicht so wie ich es meine.. 


```
/*
 * Created on 16.06.2004
 *
 */
package test;
import java.util.ArrayList;

import javax.swing.JFrame;


public class Aufgabe1 extends JFrame implements Runnable {
	
	private Thread thread;
	private ArrayList liste = new ArrayList();


	public Aufgabe1()
	{
		thread = new Thread(this);
		thread.start();
		liste.add(this);
	}
	
	public void run()
	{
			while(!thread.isInterrupted())
			{
			}

		
}


	public static void main(String[] args) {
		//System.out.println("Java Simple ChatClient");
		//System.out.println("----------------------");
		
		for(int i = 1;i<=100;i++){
			
			new Aufgabe1();
			
			
			
		}
	}
	
}
```

Danke für die Hilfe..


----------



## meez (23. Mrz 2005)

Nein, es ist nicht möglich...
Was jedoch möglich wäre, ist die Namen als String (und die Objekte) in einer Tabelle (oder Map)  zu speichern...Dadurch kannst du wieder auf die Referenz zurückschliessen, und hast so auch eine "dynamische" Namensgebung..


----------



## Guest (23. Mrz 2005)

Meinst du eine ArrayList? 

Oder hast du vieleicht gerade Code Beispiel?
Wäre super..


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Mrz 2005)

>>Ist dies also möglich? 

NEIN, du kannst dynamisch keine "Variablennamen" vergeben (was du willst geht z.B. mit Maps, aber was solls)


----------



## klom (23. Mrz 2005)

Wie im Beitrag vorher geschrieben, liegt die Lösung wenn überhaupt in einer Hashtable, wobei der Name (String) als Index dient, dem die einzelnen Objekte dann entsprechend zugeordnet werden. Wie soll es auch anders gehen, eine Programmiersprache braucht doch grundsätzlich feste Strukturen. Zwar kann man Variablen mit verschiedenen Werten füllen, aber die Definition der Variablen muss schon erstmal feststehen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Mrz 2005)

Map m = new HashMap();

m.put("name des objekts", new Object());

m.get("name des objekts");


----------



## AlArenal (23. Mrz 2005)

Ich hab so déja vus....


----------



## meez (23. Mrz 2005)

Besser noch, du machst im Objekt selbst ein getter/setter für den Namen, dann kannst du sie in eine Liste packen, was performanter ist...


----------

